
What Happened When I Switched from Mac to Windows - fortran77
https://www.wired.com/story/rant-switching-from-mac-to-windows/
======
livealife
This all looks fine for video editing and stuff. What about Coding? I know
only usb-c inputs are a pain in the ass, but I will still choose a mac for
coding/programming task.

